# JDOM Bibiliothek



## taikahn2 (14. Dez 2008)

Hallo Leute!

Ich möchte gerne XML parsen. habe schon etliche tolle Anleitungen gefunden und auch alles verständlich, aber ich habe das Problem wie binde ich die Bibiliotheken ein? habe mir von der offizielen seite das JDOm 1.1 geladen.. aber wie nun weiter? Muss ich das alles dort hin entpacken wo meine *.java dateien leigen? verstehe das nicht! Könnt ihr mir helfen?


----------



## stev.glasow (14. Dez 2008)

das ding muss in den classpath - musst mal im forum oder mit google suchen wie das geht.


----------



## taikahn2 (14. Dez 2008)

Vielen Dank habe es gefunden!

Könnteat du mir villeicht noch sagen wo hier der fehler ist? Will einfach ne datei einlesen. Aber es kommt immer nur meinee Meldung das was faul ist .....



```
import java.io.*;
import java.net.*;
import java.nio.ByteBuffer;
import java.nio.CharBuffer;
import java.nio.channels.SelectionKey;
import java.nio.channels.Selector;
import java.nio.channels.ServerSocketChannel;
import java.nio.channels.SocketChannel;
import java.nio.charset.Charset;
import java.nio.charset.CharsetDecoder;
import java.util.*;
import org.jdom.*;
import org.jdom.input.JDOMParseException;
import org.jdom.input.SAXBuilder;
import org.jdom.output.Format;
import org.jdom.output.XMLOutputter;




public class versuch1{
	public static void main(String[] args){
		try{
			
		SAXBuilder builder = new SAXBuilder();
		String path = "C:\\Dokumente und Einstellungen\\Christian\\Eigene Dateien\\java\\selbstversuch\\versuch\\src";
		File file = new File(path);
		Document doc = builder.build(file);
		}
		catch (Exception ex) {System.out.println("Hier ist was faul");}
		
	}
}
```


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 6250 (15. Dez 2008)

Hi taikahn,

mach doch in dem catch-Block lieber ein 


```
ex.printStackTrace();
```

oder so was, damit er dir die Fehlermeldung ausgibt. 

Auf den ersten Blick würde ich sagen du versuchst eine Datei zu erstellen ohne Dateinamen ... du gibst ja nur den Pfad an, und der existiert vermutlich schon und dann sagt er, er kann keine Datei mit dem Namen erstellen, weil bereits ein Verzeichnis so heißt.

Ciao,
AnK


----------

